# Thank you Donnie & Julia



## KenLamain (May 11, 2021)

Sending a big THANK YOU to Donnie and Julia for choosing us to help them.
We hope your live wells are always full.
Thank you,
Ken and the Jireh group


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

i thought this was gonna be a cool story about a 3-way.


----------



## KenLamain (May 11, 2021)

Nothing like that from us. Just posting about helping people get boat loans done. 
Thank you,
Ken


----------

